# Front springs



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey, i race Oval and was wondering, what are you guys using for front springs. Are the Wolfe ones good in these cars, or should i keep using the associated ones???

FreAK


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Wolf springs are excellent but you will have to change the king pins also for the longer ones. I have a hyperdrive and a l4 and had to change those out for me to use to the wolf springs, if you don't the springs will be compressed and that defeats the purpose. Also, you will have to check with your local track rules for spec racing. The track I race has an open chassis rule hence the oppourtunity to experiment with springs in a spec class...


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

satrnfreak said:


> Hey, i race Oval and was wondering, what are you guys using for front springs. Are the Wolfe ones good in these cars, or should i keep using the associated ones???
> 
> FreAK


What kind of track are you running at? Banked or flat? Carpet,asphalt or Concrete?
-George


----------



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Wow, imma dummarse. I am running a TRC spec car on flat carpet. It has an older style associated front end(not the dynamic one, so long kingpins are out). I was wondering what kinda springs fit this front end not really what to run. Im semi decent setting up my car, but i dont know if wolfe or any other spring will fit this front end. I have been using associated springs up til now, but wanted more of a choice. I know the bubba springs wont work because they are to big in diameter, but i dont know if the pro-standards are the same diameter as the associated ones...

Sry for the confusion...

fREak


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

satrnfreak said:


> Wow, imma dummarse. I am running a TRC spec car on flat carpet. It has an older style associated front end(not the dynamic one, so long kingpins are out). I was wondering what kinda springs fit this front end not really what to run. Im semi decent setting up my car, but i dont know if wolfe or any other spring will fit this front end. I have been using associated springs up til now, but wanted more of a choice. I know the bubba springs wont work because they are to big in diameter, but i dont know if the pro-standards are the same diameter as the associated ones...
> 
> Sry for the confusion...
> 
> fREak


Freak- No biggie! lol OK,for those old Assoc "C"-shaped front end pieces,you can use either the Assoc springs or the Wolfe springs (std & progressive). The Wolfe spring diameter are slightly bigger than the Assoc,but I have used them in my old Trinity Spec-10 car that had the old Assoc front ends mounted on it with no problems. If you are running a flat carpet track,I would suggest trying a Red LF spring & a Green RF spring (standard ones) to start out with. This is what I ran on carpet w/my old Spec car before our rules changed to allow running any pan car chassis.

For tires,if I remember correctly,I used Green Spec rears, Orange Spec on RF,Green Spec on LF. I'll double-check those spring combinations tonight & will post any corrections. 

Hope this helps-LMK if you have any more questions! Good Luck!
-George


----------



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey George, THANKS ALOT!!!

Thats what i was looking for, was gonna buy wolfe's, but wasn't sure if they actually fit. Setup sounds quite like mine....

Blues everywhere except rf, orange there. Associated .22 on the rf, and a .18 on the left front. About a half pound of weight over lf wheel to keep it down 8).

Hey, did you use anything on the damper disc's? I have been using shock oil, but i still have a problem with too much steering on turn in, i was looking for something a little more "STICKY".

Thanks
FReaK


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

satrnfreak said:


> Hey George, THANKS ALOT!!!
> 
> Thats what i was looking for, was gonna buy wolfe's, but wasn't sure if they actually fit. Setup sounds quite like mine....
> 
> ...


Dude, if you're looking for sticky, A little bit of LUCAS OIL STABILIZER should do a wonder! its like 12 bux a quart, and you can also use it to Loob the bearings and bushings. and that quart should last a LONG LONG time

-Tone


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

WOW! I've never even thought of using Lucas Oil Stabilizer for dampening lube! And I use it in my Camaro all of the time! Hmmmm!

The best lube I've used for the discs was the Bolink Sure Lube. It is as sticky as the Lucas,but the bad thing was that you had to make sure you had a bunch of extra discs in your pit box. In my past experiences,the Bolink lube had a tendency of eating through the center of the discs after a couple of weeks & pulling the center springs through,thus rendering the discs useless. I've also used Niftech (or similar) diff lube on the discs,too.
-George


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

irvan36mm said:


> WOW! I've never even thought of using Lucas Oil Stabilizer for dampening lube! And I use it in my Camaro all of the time! Hmmmm!
> 
> The best lube I've used for the discs was the Bolink Sure Lube. It is as sticky as the Lucas,but the bad thing was that you had to make sure you had a bunch of extra discs in your pit box. In my past experiences,the Bolink lube had a tendency of eating through the center of the discs after a couple of weeks & pulling the center springs through,thus rendering the discs useless. I've also used Niftech (or similar) diff lube on the discs,too.
> -George


I've never had a street spec, but i figured he did say he wanted something sticky, so i just figured that would be verrrrrry sticky. what are the discs made of? 
i've only used the Lucas stuff on bearings in my Mission Roller Hockey skates. I've been meaning to try the Lucas on my RC cars, but havent as of yet. 
Good Luck with your stuff guys!!

-Tone


----------



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Yo bizznitch, you gonna have any of this Lucas stuff with you on Saturday?? I'll give it a try if you got it. Or wont, we'll se how it handles when i get there. Going with the same set up i had last year and see where that gets me....

FreAk

PS.... dont for get the CO2 TAnk


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

satrnfreak said:


> Yo bizznitch, you gonna have any of this Lucas stuff with you on Saturday?? I'll give it a try if you got it. Or wont, we'll se how it handles when i get there. Going with the same set up i had last year and see where that gets me....
> 
> FreAk
> 
> PS.... dont for get the CO2 TAnk


I gotta see if i still have some! if i dont have it this weekend, i'll have it at the next race day! i usually get it when i do an oil change on Noel's Hyundai. i need to do an oil change, but cant afford it before Marshalls... definately after, though. i'll go to my parents house, and see if they have any left over. i wanna get some of those SLICK ZERO bottles and put the stuff in them. 

-Tone


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

satrnfreak said:


> Hey George, THANKS ALOT!!!
> 
> Thats what i was looking for, was gonna buy wolfe's, but wasn't sure if they actually fit. Setup sounds quite like mine....
> 
> ...


hall ur car already hooks up more then anyones car and u have the fastest on y r u going to change stuff


----------

